# Trailer Help Please :-)



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

you can buy some glide sticks and screw them down to the trailer where it rubs, or get a beaching strip put on your boat.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for the help! 

I thought about getting some of those strips for the trailer...I might end up doing that. It seems like that would be a quick cheap fix. How do the strips attach? Would I need to drill into the trailer? I'd rather get some rollers, but I just dont' have much room to work with.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You've got a keel, install polyurethane rollers down the centerline of the trailer.
Not the cheap black rubber rollers! The black rollers aren't worth the money you'd spend on them.
Rollers are adjustable to fit your existing setup with no problems.
Install a walkboard to facilitate easy launching and retrieval.

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/TrailerWalkboard


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks like you might be able to adjust that roller and your bunks up a notch or two to get the hull up off the trailer frame,  a keel guard is an asset regardless of the trailer issue so definitely consider one of those, the guy i got the f&f from taped off a section then sprayed bedliner material, looks pretty good if i do say so myself


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

That frame is drilled for roller brackets. Get some put them on. It will help when loading and unloading. The rollers should just touch the hull.
Lube the bunks with silicone/wax/liquid rollers and you won't walk it down anymore. Just be sure to strap it down.
Other option is keel pads on the trailer. That may involve drilling. Only negative is it will expose unprotected metal to salt water and allow corrosion to begin.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Flop the roller that is on there and move it back as far as you can. And/or install another between the one that tis there and the cross member. In order to get it in there you may have to raise the front of your bunks.


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with DUCKNUT try flipping that orange roller around the other way and that should support where it wants to rub the trailer. If you still need support up front you have more room to add a support where the orange roller used to be.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> That frame is drilled for roller brackets.  Get some put them on. It will help when loading and unloading. The rollers should just touch the hull.
> Lube the bunks with silicone/wax/liquid rollers and you won't walk it down anymore. Just be sure to strap it down.
> Other option is keel pads on the trailer. That may involve drilling. Only negative is it will expose unprotected metal to salt water and allow corrosion to begin.


X2


----------

